# 5 Gallon Bucket Swarm Trap



## Fishmaster50 (Apr 30, 2015)

Most time using a bucket turns into a cutout. Farther ahead to use a old box or make some boxes.


----------



## msl (Sep 6, 2016)

Its one of those things if it works well its what everyone would be using, but they are not 
you do see larger fiber flower pots used https://glorybee.com/swarm-trap?gdf...MI-pf5z_WS2gIVEJN-Ch3ujATfEAQYAiABEgISQfD_BwE
especially in in AHB areas were the bees are sprayed and the trap is disposed of
the main issue is to work it needs to be black to block the light, and a black bucket heats up a good bit in the sun making it unattractive to the bees. the bucket is also about 1/2 the prime volume to atract bees 

you do see buckets on the end of a pole to capture swarms that are bivwacked on a branch


----------

